
AddGene: Nonprofit Plasmid Repository - indescions_2017
https://www.addgene.org/
======
indescions_2017
The parallels to Github for code distribution and re-use cannot be overlooked
;)

Addgene also works with another Cambridge nonprofit called Seeding Labs. They
take donations in the form of scientific equipment, lab services and expertise
and then distribute around the world. Following a "local problems are best
solved locally" approach.

The power of a model that is not only open but "shared" seems to replicate
itself organically. To scientists, a distributed workflow comes quite
naturally!

[https://seedinglabs.org/](https://seedinglabs.org/)

------
kris-s
I used to work at Addgene, really enjoyed it. The nonprofit "open science"
business model is awesome!

~~~
arctux
Addgene is a great service. My lab has ordered a couple vectors from them. I
do wish the material transfer agreements were less painful, though.

It's great to see more open science. Now we just need to fix publishing, and
we're golden...

~~~
kris-s
Oh yeah MTAs are a nightmare.

------
bonniemuffin
I used to order lots of plasmids from Addgene when I worked in bioscience --
it's an awesome service. The plasmids are hugely cheaper than anything you can
order from a for-profit supplier, and it lets scientists easily share and
remix each other's work.

------
mycoborea
Addgene is a wonderful and necessary service. Sort of like an open source
wetware repo. Great place to work too.

